# Mr Bear’s Daily SPI Trades



## Mr Bear (19 July 2018)

Will start posting live trades from tomorrow. 11am ish each day.

Last night I opened long at 6190 in sycom closing at 6216 today so I have no open positions.

Weekly trend - UP
Daily trend - UP
Intraday trend - Remains UP


----------



## Mr Bear (20 July 2018)

So catch up info today.

18th was a strong reversal day, switch from short to long, 19th weak continuation, today strong continuation.

I have not had access to my pc during the day session all week therefore my trade was not reflective of what I will be posting in this thread but for informations sake entry should have been at 11am on 18th at 6202, I bought in sycom once I got home, target should have been 6237 which was reached today, I sold early because I wasn’t sure if there was a reversal during day session.

Bias is up across all timeframes.

Long 6242


----------



## CanOz (20 July 2018)

Nice long on the spi this morning....


----------



## Kryzz (20 July 2018)

Mr Bear said:


> So catch up info today.
> 
> 18th was a strong reversal day, switch from short to long, 19th weak continuation, today strong continuation.
> 
> ...




Curious to see your trades here Bear, looking forward to some more posts in detail around specifics of the strategy here. Sounds technical primarily?


----------

